#ubuntu-design 2012-08-21
<ikey> o/ me4oslav
<me4oslav> Ikey told me to reply to him ... reason: TBD :D
<me4oslav> ikey *
<ikey> =P
#ubuntu-design 2013-08-21
<ixxvil> so the ubuntu artwork team has a logo now?
<ixxvil> nvm
#ubuntu-design 2014-08-18
<mterry> Hello!  Who is running the wallpaper contest?
#ubuntu-design 2014-08-19
<mterry> Hello!  Anyone here involved with the wallpaper contest?
<mterry> JohnLea, ^ who is running wallpaper contest?
<JohnLea> mterry; its always been run by the community team I think
<mterry> JohnLea, http://design.canonical.com/2014/08/ubuntu-14-10-wallpapers-we-needs-em/ made me think design did.  Though I couldn't find Iain in the directory
<gventuri> we need some engineering input for the Calculator app
<gventuri> who's the best person to speak to?
#ubuntu-design 2015-08-21
<mpt> Femma1, if bug 1377145 is being worked on by Grazina, maybe it should be reassigned to her?
<ubot5> bug 1377145 in Ubuntu UX "[Dialogs] inconsistent use of colour for restart menu when changing language" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377145
<Femma1> mpt:  done
